# ETools Datasets downloads



## Murrdox (Jul 4, 2003)

Greetings!

Awhile back, I started using Etools.  I loaded it up, and I found a TON of Forgotten Realms datasets to import to it, and suddenly I was a DM on a mission... drawing up NPCs with equipment and prestige classes in half the time it usually takes me.

Unfortunately I was doing all this on the company laptop... and I no longer have access to it.

So now I'm looking to get back into it, so I reinstalled it on my desktop, patched it up... but where are all those Forgotten Realms datasets that I had loaded up before?  Suddenly all the sites with Etools info on them are devoid of datasets!

Is this because of the patch?  Do the datasets not work anymore?  Does anyone have some links to where I can find this info?  I'm really keen on especially getting spell lists imported from Magic of Faerun, Tomb and Blood, and the FRCS so that I can use Etools to give my NPCs a full spell selection.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bugbear (Jul 4, 2003)

The reason you can't find those old data sets is in part because of the patch.

The deal between CMP and WOTC was that CMP would make the very neccessary patch for E-Tools, and in  return they would have exclusive rights to make and distribute Wizards data sets.

Which means that those old fan made data sets cannot be distributed.  The CMP data sets should be released soon, (just about everything except the ELH and SS, which will be released when version 1.3 is finished) but you will have to pay a small fee to get them 

For more details go to the Code Monkey Publishing site


----------



## Murrdox (Jul 4, 2003)

I actually really LIKE Etools... mainly I think because I don't want a software program to track combat and do all the DM stuff FOR me... but I really like the Etools NPC and Monster generators.

Thus, I don't think I'd mind paying for it when the data sets come out.  I'm quite sad I can't use them yet though.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jul 4, 2003)

I have to say, the patched E-Tools is really growing on me. I've been using the Mad Irishman's sheet for my higher level, prestige-classed characters. But I had to come up with a character quickly for my wife the other day, and E-Tools did a great job for me. I haven't found any bugs in her character yet, and I haven't had to go into negatives on the DM Sheet to make it work like I used to.

That said, until the data sets come out, it's fairly useless to me after about level 5 or 6. The reason is that I NEED THOSE PRESTIGE CLASSES!!!!

So, I will be a happy little boy when the new data-sets are released. Since I don't yet know whether I'm upgrading to 3.5, I will be waiting on that update for some time, but I definitely need those 3.0 datasets to make E-Tools really usable to me.

But again, I have to give a great deal of credit to the Monkeys. They have transformed trash into treasure, and I have been enjoying playing with it.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jul 9, 2003)

Greetings Codemonkeys,

I'd post this to your boards, but your site is being kind of iffy for me today. I just bought the WOTC mega-pack from your site as a pre-order. It seemed as though the link it sent me was for immediate download, but I didn't think the updates had been processed yet. Who do I talk to to get the lowdown?

Thanks
Remus


----------



## Davin (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know why you'd be having problems with CMP's site today - it seems to be responding quite well for me.

CMP has said that those ordering links have been changed and new ones will be sent to all purchasers as soon as they are ready.


----------



## herald (Jul 10, 2003)

Not loading for me today as well.

Mynex has stated earlier that the store part of his site had to be changed to accomidate the traffic so whole new software was installed. All the people who prepurchaced datasets were saved into a data base and will be getting new links soon. 

There was a delay on the datasets because of a conflict with path 1.2. They think that they have sorted out the three bugs and will be thrashing out the system to see if the bugs are really gone this weekend and will be shipping off the datasets to WOTC for an evaluation. With hope the sets will be available just before or by Gencon most likely. If WOTC gives the OK sooner then they will be made available as soon as CMP can make them available.

FYI, I'm not a codemonkey, just a customer. Information may have changed since I have last been to the site.


----------



## Datt (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah the site isn't loading for me today either.

Last I saw Mynex said they were going to hammer on the datasets and 1.3 this week and over the weekend.  Then on Monday they would ship both to Wizards for approval.  He said that Wizards is going to try and speed up the approval process but no guarantee.  So hopefully Gen Con.  But I am actually hoping that they release the datasets before 1.3.  That way I can actually download them before the site slows down due to the patch like before.


----------



## Raevynn (Jul 11, 2003)

We are working on the speed issue.  should see some releaf this weekend.


Beaver -


----------



## justme (Oct 8, 2017)

Ok...Does anyone have any of the datasets that they are willing to share....

russrheaume@gmail.com


----------

